# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Hanging larger 110 lb frame in drywall

## tjohansen

Hi all,

Bringing this over from the email thread:

I pretty much assumed we were faced with the worst possible scenario  1/2 drywall with nothing behind it. With that in mind, I decided to go overkill with the anchors  300 lbs, with drywall listed as a substrate for installation. Our self-leveling samoca (as our partnering university art museum calls them) clips (self-adjusting j hooks?) were rated for 100 lbs. We had our asbestos abatement team come in to drill the holes and install the anchors/hardware since our wall was hot.  I got some muscle from our partnering museum and it went up without an issue in 15 minutes; leveling and all. Again, as a reference  the frame and painting was about 110 lbs (I think I initially thought 130 to be on the safe side) and hung between 2 D rings.



-Travis

----------


## tjohansen

and one more image...

----------

